# JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST Review: RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, PHOTOS and more!



## selfbuilt (Sep 24, 2008)

_*Reviewer's Note: *This is a review of the new ST version of the JetBeam Jet-III PRO flashlight. The Jet-III PRO ST was supplied by JetBeam for review._

_*UPDATE 12/15/08:* *The circuit on my original ST appears to have been defective, with reduced regulation and abnormally low runtime. JetBeam has sent me a replacement model, and I've updated this review where appropriate. There are some minor build improvements too.*_

JetBeam recently revised all their flashlight series to include their continuously-variable circuit (IBS, or "Infinite Brightness System"). The original Jet-III PRO IBS was the first 18650-only light to use an IBS circuit, and contained a relatively "throwy" head of similar size as the original 1xCR123A/RCR Jet-II IBS. 

The Jet-III series has now been updated with two new members - an Ultra version, with a slightly bigger build and larger head for even more throw, and a scaled-down "slim tube" ST version (reviewed here). Along there way, there have also been some incremental updates to the IBS circuit. 

UPDATE: A full review of new member of the Jet-III family - the Military version with multi-power support - is now available.

Jet-III PRO ST specs from the manufacturer:

LED: CREE 7090 XR-E (Q5 bin)
Max Output: 225 Lumen (Torch Lumen)
Reflector: aluminum reflector
Lens: Sapphire crystal
Tailcap lock-out function 
Material: T6061 T6 aircraft aluminum alloy
Finish: HA III Military grade hard annodized
Battery: one 18650 Rechargeable Lithium Battery
Input voltage: 0.7-4.2V
Switch: Forward clicky with metal switch retaining ring
Waterproof: Accord to IPX-8 standard
Dimension: Bezel diameter 25mm, Tail diameter 25mm, Overall length 120mm
Weight: 65g(without battery)







First thing I noticed is the packaging has also been updated - the Jet-III PRO ST comes in a hard shell cardboard box with a magnetic retaining clasp. This is a great improvement over the thin paper box of the original Jet-III that could easily show up somewhat "smushed" in the mail. 

The light comes with warranty card, instruction manual, spare o-rings, good quality wrist lanyard, and an extra forward clicky switch with metal retaining ring and replacement boot cover. A standard reverse clicky with plastic retaining ring came installed in the light. Interestingly, the manual still depicts the original Jet-III PRO IBS in its illustrations.


























Please see my original Jet-II IBS & Jet-III PRO review for pics of the original Jet-III PRO.

*UPDATE 12/15/08: *






*The replacement ST sample JetBeam sent me came with a smooth reflector instead of orange-peel. I have updated my summary table later in this review to include both sets of values.*

*Build differences*

From left to right: AW protected 18650, Jet-III PRO ST, original Jet-III PRO IBS, Romisen RC-M4, ITP C6, Regalight WT-1





*Jet-III PRO IBS:* Weight 107.0g, Length 129.2mm, Width 23.3mm (body) 33.6mm (bezel)
*Jet-III PRO ST:* Weight 75.0g, Length 121.5mm, Width 23.3mm (body), 25.0mm (bezel)

A lot has changed on this model. The ST has a very streamlined look and feel in comparison to the more "bulky" original Jet-III PRO. Overall height, width and weight are all less now (although still fairly substantial with good hand feel). I no longer have my Fenix P3D to compare, but I recall it had thinner construction and shorter overall length. The Jet-III ST body tube easily accommodates all my AW protected 18650 cells.

The removable clip and lanyard attachment of the original Jet-III PRO are now gone on the ST. Overall diameter remains relatively consistent across the length of the ST, and an anti-roll ridge has been added near the base of the head. New on this ST model is a very attractive stainless steel lens retaining ring (replacing the black plastic one of the Jet-III PRO). :thumbsup:

Type III anodizing is flawless on my sample, and a bit more of chocolate-brown colour (which I personally like). Lettering is crisper and sharper than most of my other JetBeam lights. 






Newer IBS lights now lack the previously common JetBeam spring at the base of the light engine. Instead, the head unit has an enlarged screw base height and a new contact plate with distinct metal regions. This provides reverse battery polarity protection, which wasn't available on the original Jet-III PRO. I haven't experienced any problems with any of my flat-top AW protected 18650s making contact with this new setup. 

Note the IBS circuit has also received a few upgrades, but they don't make much a difference on the 18650-only Jet-IIIs (e.g. the circuit now has improved ramping sequence and default output levels on 1.2V-1.5V AA batteries - see my Jet-I PRO EX V2 review for a discussion).

The light still retains the high quality, thick square-cut screw threads - although the anti-oxidant coating seems to be gone. Note that the tailcap has anodizing along its interior surface, allowing for tailcap lockout. :thumbsup:

*UPDATE 12/15/08:*





*
Top is the original ST, bottom is the replacement ST. As you can see, the tailcap threads are now anodized on both the body tail-region screw threads as well as the actual tailcap threads (previously, only the tailcap threads were anodized). It is always better to have both sets of threads anodized, since otherwise a scratch of the anodizing in the tailcap could compromise the tailcap lock-out. Note that the replacement ST came with the forward clicky installed by default.*

The reverse clicky spring has been elongated from earlier models. With the reverse clicky installed, the light can now tailstand, thanks to a new tailcap design. And here's something for all you "tactical" fans  - a forward clicky with a metal switch retaining ring is now included.






Although the forward clicky switch assembly comes with a new boot cover (without the interior projecting nipple portion), the boot cover/switch still protrudes too far out the back with the forward clicky installed to allow tailstanding. The switch retaining ring also rests a bit further forward up the tailcap, preventing it from screwing as far down on the body (it still covers the bottom o-ring, so waterproofness should not be affected).

Note that the IBS interface was designed for a reverse clicky, so it is a bit trickier to access programming modes with the forward clicky installed (i.e. you have to fully click-and-release to turn on the light, flash 3 times, then half-press to start the ramping, and only release when you want to stop the ramp).

For beamshots, I've kept it simple with just a comparison to the original Jet-III PRO IBS. Both lights are on max on AW protected 18650 batteries, ~0.5 m for a white wall. 














As you see in the pics, the beam is less ringy on the ST, but with less throw. See below for the summary chart and runtimes comparisons. Tint is also cooler compared to my Jet-III PRO IBS - although both would be considered quite white.
_
*UPDATE 12/15/08:*

*Since the replacement ST came with a SMO reflector, I've done beamshots of both units side-by-side, at around the Default Hi output level.*_













_
*As you can see, there is a small increase in throw with the SMO reflector, but the OP reflector does help smooth out the Cree rings. The tint of the replacement ST is also warmer, but that simply reflects the lottery for cool white tint bins. See the Summary Table below for more info on throw for the reflectors.*_

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes which are done without cooling. Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






I've thrown a few other continuously-variable lights into the mix for comparison. All lights are 18650-only, except for the ITP C6/C6T which are multi-power lights. As you can see, the ST has less throw than the other lights (which are all bulkier with larger reflectors). See the runtimes below for a greater discussion of the output levels and their performance.

*Variable Output Ramping*






As you can see, ramping is virtually unchanged from the original Jet-III PRO IBS.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*


















*UPDATE 12/15/08:*
_
*The replacement ST sample now performs as expected - runtime performance is very close to my original Jet-III IBS PRO, which shares the same circuit. 

The original ST sample had reduced efficiency (although still within the range of other continuously-variable lights), and incomplete regulation at high settings. This seems to have been an anomaly, and the replacement light is behaving as expected.*_

The multi-power ITP C6/C6T lights outperform on 18650 due to their partially regulated/direct-drive circuit design (which is generally more efficient that fully regulated, but less popular with many members here).

*General Observations*

To be honest, I had not expected to like the Jet-III PRO ST form factor as much as I do.  I tend to go for dedicated throwers in this class of lights (which are bulkier), as well as lights with removable clips or bundled holsters. But the ST is a real pleasure to hold in the hand, and has a very useful general beam for everyday use. It's also small enough to be pocketable (although there are smaller 2xCR123A lights around - like the Fenix P3D).

Build quality is very high, and the included option of the forward clicky should go some way with the tactical crowd. Personally, I'm happy to stick with the standard reverse clicky - which the IBS was designed to work with - as programming can be a bit more cumbersome with a forward clicky (i.e. have to remember to keep half-pressing after each programming step). The light can also tailstand with the reverse clicky installed, which is another bonus.

The ST is designed for those that like a smaller light with more elegant styling.  I've noticed a strong trend recently to move away from thin-walled lights toward lights with thicker aluminium bodies and bulkier external styling (e.g. Fenix "Tank" series). I suspect the Ultra version of the Jet-III would likely fit in pretty well with these newer bulky lights. Of course, styling is a matter of personal taste. For me, I like the hand-feel the ST. And it is certainly no slouch in the build department - I no longer have my P3D to directly compare, but the ST feels more substantial than I remember the P3D being. 

The newer Jet-III offerings - the slim-lined ST and throwy Ultra - are definitely worthy upgrades to the Jet-III line. IMO, the only thing missing from these lights is the ability to run on 2xCR123A primaries. However, I understand JetBeam is coming out with a Military version of the Ultra with a revised circuit that should address this issue. Of course, I would have to see the circuit performance of this new light before drawing any conclusions (e.g. multi-power lights are typically only partially regulated on 18650 - see my ITP C6/C6T review for sample output/runtime performance). Not that that is a bad thing by any means - it's actually far more efficient - but I know a lot members here appreciate flat regulation. :shrug:

UPDATE: My JetBeam Jet-III M review is now up.

As always, it comes down to your personal preference.  I find I really like the relatively small size and smooth beam of the ST, so I plan to keep it on my desk for use around the outside of my house (right next to my RaidFire Spear and Lumapower MRV).


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 24, 2008)

selfbuilt, you have outdone yourself yet again. While I'm not interested in the JetBeam line, I do enjoy reading your reviews as they're done so well. Keep up the good work, you're a true asset to the CPF community.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 24, 2008)

And of course the Jet-III Pro IBS and ST can be had with SMO refelectors as both of yours is OP. My Jet-III Pro IBS has SMO and makes for a more defined spot for throw with the cree rings trade off. Overall I would have preferred the ST even though the original Pro is still quite compact for a 18650 thrower.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 25, 2008)

my JB ST is almost as bright as my DD quad Q5 in a [email protected] 2D host + UCL :thinking:
nice Lux reading - :thanks:


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice review, okay I think I need one of these:naughty:

hmmm, that M4 looks awfully familiar:thinking:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2008)

Another excellent and very persuasive (!) review - moving it to the Review section.


----------



## Christoph (Sep 25, 2008)

I may have to get another 18650 sized light .Thanks for the thorough review. Do you know whether or not this is the same ckt as is in the Ti version? Would you like to review the Ti version?
C


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 25, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> my JB ST is almost as bright as my DD quad Q5 in a [email protected] 2D host + UCL :thinking:


Yeah, I've noticed that hard-driven and well-regulated 1x18650 lights (like the ST and some of the well-known throwers) can produce a lot more output than the the direct-drive 1x18650 lights. So I could see a 2x18650 direct drive not being all that much brighter. In comparison, I'd say my regulated 3xQ5 Lumapower MVP is about twice as bright on 2x18650 as any of my 1x18650 lights.



DM51 said:


> Another excellent and very persuasive (!) review - moving it to the Review section.


Thanks David ... it's never my intention to persuade people to buy a light , but I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised by this one. The form factor is more appealing that I previously gave it credit for.



Flashfirstask?later said:


> And of course the Jet-III Pro IBS and ST can be had with SMO refelectors as both of yours is OP.


Good point - JetBeam typically offers both reflector types (although dealers may vary in what they carry). However, my experience with the Jet-I PRO head showed there was very little difference in throw between smooth and textured reflectors. Could be different for this light, but I seem to recall one of the dealers testing it for the Jet-II (Citivolus?) and finding little difference.



04orgZx6r said:


> hmmm, that M4 looks awfully familiar:thinking:


In the interest of full disclosure, I got that RC-M4 and DX drop-in in a swap with 04orgXc64.  Not a bad performer as you can see, if you can get used to dealing with the 20 or so possible modes group into 3 categories. :sigh: If the budget makers could just settle on a simple UI, they could be quite competitive.



Christoph said:


> Do you know whether or not this is the same ckt as is in the Ti version? Would you like to review the Ti version?


Not sure, you would need to check with JetBeam or one of the dealers to verify. Doesn't really make a big difference either way, except for the reverse polarity protection. I'd be happy to test one if JB or one of the dealers want to send me one, but I don't accept loaners from other members (too many potential issues - risks of damage during testing, shipping hassles and costs, etc.).


----------



## mikochoco (Sep 25, 2008)

the jet III pro ST is similar to the P3D Q5

i would have liked to see the comparison...


----------



## Citivolus (Sep 25, 2008)

mikochoco said:


> the jet III pro ST is similar to the P3D Q5
> 
> i would have liked to see the comparison...



Side by side:






Regards,
Eric


----------



## divine (Sep 25, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


>


Nice review.

May I ask why the pictures I quoted show a different switch/switch cover that suggests that the light can tailstand? Mine doesn't tailstand and what you wrote suggests that yours doesn't tailstand. Are these pictures of your light or Jetbeam's pictures of another light?


----------



## divine (Sep 25, 2008)

mikochoco said:


> the jet III pro ST is similar to the P3D Q5
> 
> i would have liked to see the comparison...


Link.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Sep 25, 2008)

divine said:


> Nice review.
> 
> May I ask why the pictures I quoted show a different switch/switch cover that suggests that the light can tailstand? Mine doesn't tailstand and what you wrote suggests that yours doesn't tailstand. Are these pictures of your light or Jetbeam's pictures of another light?



In the review he indicates that there are two clickies for the Jet III ST, a forward, which cannot tailstand, and a reverse, which can.
Did yours not come with both switches?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 25, 2008)

divine said:


> May I ask why the pictures I quoted show a different switch/switch cover that suggests that the light can tailstand? Mine doesn't tailstand and what you wrote suggests that yours doesn't tailstand. Are these pictures of your light or Jetbeam's pictures of another light?


As mentioned in the review a couple of times, my light does indeed tailstand with the reverse clicky switch installed (as shipped). It is only with the forward clicky installed that it won't. Does yours not tailstand even with a reverse clicky?

And for the record, all pics in my reviews are taken by my own hands of the actual light in my possession. 

P.S.: thanks for the comparison pic to the P3D Eric.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Sep 25, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> As mentioned in the review a couple of times, my light does indeed tailstand with the reverse clicky switch installed (as shipped). It is only with the forward clicky installed that it won't. Does yours not tailstand even with a reverse clicky?



It's possible that his came with the forward clicky installed. That's the way my ST came. I didn't even know that there was a reverse clicky for the light until I read this review.

[goes off to find box with spare switch . . .]



Francis


----------



## Chao (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great review as always:twothumbs. 
The default hi level runtime looks not efficient if compare with 100% :thinking:.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 25, 2008)

Chao said:


> The default hi level runtime looks not efficient if compare with 100% :thinking:.


Yeah, not sure what to make of that either. I ran the Default Hi test twice, and got the exact same result both times. And that was with the same battery used on the Max run (and on the corresponding Jet-III PRO runs).


----------



## JKL (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you Selfbuilt for your excellent and detailed review.





Runtime graphs very interesting, amazing pictures and many points of view with which being in agreement.

JKL
:wave:


----------



## primox1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great review and comparison with other lights!!! 


I noticed that the SS bezel on the head of your sample is different from the pictures Jetbeam provided. Theirs is gold in color, and smaller. Any idea why?

Did the light get exceptionally hot during the max mode test? 

Also, your runtimes are almost the same as the runtimes Jetbeam provided. Thats good that they arent fudging numbers.....actuallly, Im wrong. HI is off by 45 minutes....thats a whole lot considering the total times are 90 and 135 minutes.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 25, 2008)

The light looks awesome and has great output/efficiency on the max mode, but we can't overlook the lack of efficiency on the high and medium modes. Medium is only a little more than half as bright as high yet it runs only 45 minutes longer??? And the high mode runs nearly the same amount of time as max but is quite a bit less bright.

I really love the function/output/look of these new Jetbeam lights, but they are still making lights that have useless modes due to how inefficient they are. Maybe someday they'll get it right.


----------



## divine (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't know they had a reverse. I thought it was a spare forward switch.

My bad.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 25, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The light looks awesome and has great output/efficiency on the max mode, but we can't overlook the lack of efficiency on the high and medium modes.


I honestly don't know what to make of that - it may be some pecularity with my one sample. Certainly didn't see any efficiency problems like this on my Jet-III or either of my Jet-IIs.



primox1 said:


> I noticed that the SS bezel on the head of your sample is different from the pictures Jetbeam provided. Theirs is gold in color, and smaller. Any idea why?


I've heard that some have come with a gold/brass coloured one (like my original non-IBS Jet-I PRO I imagine), whereas other people have reported ones like this. Not sure if its a permanent change.



> Did the light get exceptionally hot during the max mode test?


Good question! I do all my runtimes under a cooling fan, so I don't routinely measure heat. But I did run the original Jet-III PRO and the new ST simulatenously on max in each of my hands, and the ST got warmer faster. Not the most quantitative I'm afraid, but take it for what it's worth. 



> Actuallly, Im wrong. HI is off by 45 minutes....thats a whole lot considering the total times are 90 and 135 minutes.


Could be the battery - I haven't seen JetBeams graphs, but they could potentially be using a higher capacity one than the AW protecteds. Also, Vf of individual emitters can be a big difference on runtime. 

FYI, I've tested all my AW 18650s in the Jet-III PRO IBS, and I get anywhere from 82 to 98 mins runtime on max. The specific battery I used in all these tests is one of my middle-of-the pack performers, since I believe that's probably most representational.


----------



## merlocka (Sep 26, 2008)

Another excellent review by Selfbuilt. Cheers!



Citivolus said:


> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really nice quality photo.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 26, 2008)

Really nice looking light! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 26, 2008)

When you get a chance, could you post some 100 foot (or even 150 foot) side by side beamshots of the ST vs the IBS?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 26, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> When you get a chance, could you post some 100 foot (or even 150 foot) side by side beamshots of the ST vs the IBS?


Sorry, not too easy to do around here unless I want to really annoy my neighbors (tightly packed neighborhood). I've been meaning to try and set up some long distance shots in the nearby woods, but haven't found the time yet (too many new reviews to do! ).

Which reminds me - JetBeam has agreed to send me a Jet-III Military version to test. No ETA as yet.


----------



## primox1 (Sep 28, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> I've heard that some have come with a gold/brass coloured one (like my original non-IBS Jet-I PRO I imagine), whereas other people have reported ones like this. Not sure if its a permanent change.


 
Flavio from BOG has informed me that brass bezel was pre-production/proto only. Apparently, all the production ST's now come with the SS bezel.

Any new updates or opinions on the ST?


----------



## Trekmeister (Oct 2, 2008)

Great review, now I want one of these even more!

What is the inner diameter of the battery tube, do they take "any" 18650 cell or is it a tight fit?


----------



## Citivolus (Oct 2, 2008)

Trekmeister said:


> Great review, now I want one of these even more!
> 
> What is the inner diameter of the battery tube, do they take "any" 18650 cell or is it a tight fit?



18.8mm inside diameter. I've had no problems with any of the brands I have tried.

Eric


----------



## woodrow (Oct 3, 2008)

Citivolus said:


> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great review Selfbuilt...as always! 

So, let me see if I have this right.... the Jetbeam Pro ST is Basicily a Fenix P3D sized light that will work with an 18650 and does not require me to go through S.O.S.???? Wow, pretty much everything I have been looking for in a P3D sized light!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 6, 2008)

Got mine and did the GITD switch mod!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 6, 2008)

I also tried a 3/4 in GITD o-ring in the bezel but it was a bit too fat preventing the bezel from being screwed back in all the way. I will have to find a thinner one.


----------



## primox1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice...keep us updated with which GITD o-ring size works. Care to share any pros/cons about the light?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are my 2 cents. The light feels well built, has a nice white beam and throws well. I was able to light up trees about 328 feet away. Adjusting the speed of the strobe is nice. 

The light came with the forward clickie installed so it was challenging getting used to the UI. I have accidentally somehow reset it and entered the IBS mode a few times. Probably clicking to fast through the modes. 

My first Jetbeam so I have no others to compare it to. Not a bad light. I like it.

Also, it would be nice if we could order one of those brass bezels!


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 8, 2008)

my brother took mine the moment he saw it 
now i have a reason to get the JB-M


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent review selfbuilt!! Just one query, my Jet III Pro ST has a forward clicky, so in order to set the brightness levels, i have to do this:

1. half click till i reach the mode i wish to program;

2. then without releasing the clicky (while it's still half pressed in), i have to do a quick 3 x half clicks

3. when the ramping starts, i either do another half click to get to strobe mode, then click fully or just click fully and let it ramp up.

4. once it hits the level (either of brightness or of strobe frequency) that i want, i turn it off and wait.

Is this correct for the Jet III Pro STs with forward clickys? I tried clicking fully on and then doing half clicks but it doesnt seem to work that way.

Cheers


----------



## mitch79 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine came with the forward clicky installed and a second reverse clicky in the box.
I decided to try the reverse clicky and ended up leaving it in there.
The IMO the reverse clicky suits the IBS interface better.
One click to turn on to high, tap the switch to change modes.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 28, 2008)

the reverse clicky sounds like an easier way to program the IBS, but i've gotten used to mine already so i guess i'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 28, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> the reverse clicky sounds like an easier way to program the IBS, but i've gotten used to mine already so i guess i'll just leave it as it is.


Sounds like you have it right. The IBS circuit was designed for a reverse clicky, so you have to keep in mind how a reverse clicky would behave and replicate it with the forward clicky. Certainly doable, but requires you to think ahead through the steps (as you have done).

I find the most important thing to remember with the forward clicky is to start half-pressed (i.e. on state with the reverse clicky), in whatever mode you want to program, give the 3 flashes, and then end rapidly with a half-press or full click (i.e. still on with the reverse clicky). Without those initial and ending half-presses, you won't get anywhere with the full clicky.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks selfbuilt, that is exactly right! been mucking around with the IBS forward clicky and u got it spot on


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Nov 9, 2008)

Will this be updated to take cr123 like the JB M?
And how long?! Hmmm.. Do I order the JB M or wait... Need NOW Cant wait.. MUst resist...HELP!!
Kam.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 10, 2008)

Update: the new strike bezels can apparently fit the Jet III Pro ST as well!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 10, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Will this be updated to take cr123 like the JB M?
> And how long?! Hmmm.. Do I order the JB M or wait... Need NOW Cant wait.. MUst resist...HELP!!


Dunno ... although I see JetBeam has announced a multi-power version of the Ultra. You'd have to check with JB directly, or maybe Flavio at bugoutgearusa.


----------



## cave dave (Nov 10, 2008)

I think under the heading "*potential issues*" you really should mention the runtime issue at default high and medium. At what point in the ramp down from Max does the runtime actually start to go up? Considering the standard set by the Jet Pro IBS which has the same circuit I think you got a defective light. Have you contacted JetBeam about this?

When I dim down a light I expect the runtimes to go up a proportional amount.

PS Great review, your runtimes graphs have saved me lots of dough on JetBeam lights. They look great but they all seam to have wonky runtime issues on lower levels. The Pro seems an exception not the rule.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 11, 2008)

cave dave said:


> I think under the heading "*potential issues*" you really should mention the runtime issue at default high and medium. At what point in the ramp down from Max does the runtime actually start to go up? Considering the standard set by the Jet Pro IBS which has the same circuit I think you got a defective light. Have you contacted JetBeam about this?


A good point - the "potential issues" section is something I've only just started adding to all my reviews, and it's worth going back to this one to add the issue about some loss of runtime efficiency at the med-hi range.

But first, I plan to do a few more tests to better identify the range of the issue. And note that while efficiency at med-hi seems lower, performance at Max and 50% is still as good as the competing continuously-variable lights.

I'm glad you found the info useful in helping frame your decisions - that's what I'm here for.  For some, the lower relative efficiency within a med-hi range on Li-ion may not be an issue given the light's other attributes. As always, the goal of my reviews is to give readers the information they need to make their own decisions based on the features that matter most to them. This is why I've instituted the "potential issues" section, which I plan to keep for all future reviews.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like JetBeam still has some efficiency issues to work out, there are at least a few 1x18650 powered lights out there with much better runtime on reduced output modes (while still maintaining flat regulation).

That nagging efficiency problem will always bother me... A 2 lumen lowest output mode with a regulator efficiency of 80% (which is still considered pretty bad especially since it would be buck regulating to get a 2 lumen output from a 3.7V source) should run for closer to 300 hours or more. And that's a pretty conservative estimate based on getting ~2AH capacity from an 18650 at such a slow drain rate. With a 95% efficient regulator and a full 2.2AH capacity from a battery, I would expect over 400 hours. If the 150 hour rating is accurate, then the regulator is operating at under 50% efficiency.

Either way, another great review! Thank You!

Eric


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 13, 2008)

UPDATE:

I've tried running additional runtimes around the med-hi level, with the same battery as before, and found that my Jet-III ST is indeed defective. The circuit is starting to fail, and output and regulation are both dropping. This could explain the unusual results seen here, if the problem began during testing.

JetBeam has agreed to send me a replacement light, so I will update this review when it arrives.


----------



## primox1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Very interesting...Thanks for the update.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 14, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I've tried running additional runtimes around the med-hi level, with the same battery as before, and found that my Jet-III ST is indeed defective. The circuit is starting to fail, and output and regulation are both dropping. This could explain the unusual results seen here, if the problem began during testing.
> 
> JetBeam has agreed to send me a replacement light, so I will update this review when it arrives.


 
Waiting for the update too, Thanks! 

I wanted an ST, but with the Default-Hi (we'll call it medium) runtime, I could not do it. I got the III-M instead, I have not done a runtime test, but I sure like the build and beam on the warm tint version. Still the III-ST would make a great pocket light (even though I have several like most people here). None of them ar 18650 though.

Has anyone else done any Runtime tests and gotten significantly betetr numbers? What is BugOut saying about the runtime?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive! 
*
I have just updated the main post with results from a replacement ST that JetBeam sent me. All the new info is presented in bold and italics, so you can't miss it.*

Simply put, this replacement now behaves as it should have - performance is pretty much exactly the same as the Jet-III PRO IBS. The issue with the reduced efficiency of the first ST sample is gone. For ex., here's the new Default Hi runtime graph:







ST #1 refers to the original sample, ST #2 is the replacement.

*As you can see, we are back on track for output/runtime efficiency with no surprises.*

As a bonus, JetBeam sent a replacement model with the SMO reflector, so I was able to update the review with beamshots and throw numbers for both reflector types (SMO and OP). Scroll back to page 1 to see everything, but here's an example of the beam profiles:






Simply put, I think users can feel safe in buying whatever model Jet-III best suits their uses and tastes. 

P.S.: The body has been updated - screw threads on the tail-region of the ST body are now anodized. Originally, only the tailcap threads were anodized.


----------



## JML (Dec 15, 2008)

I sent Flavio and JetBeam requests that they make the ST version with the new "broad voltage" driver that can run off of CR123A batteries. The more who ask the more likely it is that this will happen, I assume. 

(And we might as well ask for the warm tint LED, too...)


----------



## primox1 (Dec 15, 2008)

to selfbuilt and jetbeam

The tint on the replacement is much warmer than the original. Is this due to chance/lottery?


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 15, 2008)

primox1 said:


> The tint on the replacement is much warmer than the original. Is this due to chance/lottery?


Yes, tints are like a box of chocolates - you never know what you are going to to get.  Personally, I found my original ST sample a little cool for my tastes, so I'm glad to see the replacement sample (slightly warmer than my original Jet-III PRO).

Of course, these are all still within the "cool" white domain of standard LED tints. AFAIK, Jetbeam is not offering warm tint "neutral" bins (like 5A) for any series but the Military at present.



JML said:


> I sent Flavio and JetBeam requests that they make the ST version with the new "broad voltage" driver that can run off of CR123A batteries. The more who ask the more likely it is that this will happen, I assume.
> (And we might as well ask for the warm tint LED, too...)


Both good ideas. The M is a great light, and it would be nice to see those same features in the ST build.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the Update!* Now I have another light to add to my want list. Maybe two... might try an AA IBS model as well.


----------



## adnj (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like the ST but would prefer the M version's circuit. I suppose that I will need to email JetBeam also.


----------



## JML (Feb 15, 2009)

New version is out! Limited numbers, with the "broad voltage" circuit, able to accept CR123A batteries.


----------



## Kremer (Feb 17, 2009)

JML said:


> New version is out! Limited numbers, with the "broad voltage" circuit, able to accept CR123A batteries.



I have one on the way, and will report on it when it gets here if no one beats me to it.


----------



## JML (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is on the way, too! All have the R2 bin Cree, and a smooth reflector.


----------



## bexamous (Feb 27, 2009)

I have nothing bad to say about the ST+ 'broad range' circuit. I didn't even read up on it much before ordering. I was looking for something to order and liked my AA-size IBS so much I figured I might as well get the ST. Went to order page, saw the 'broad range' circuit option and got it. I mean I already have one IBS light so I didn't think I could like this on anymore.. but I do lol.

BTW the lowest low is awesome. It beats out my LFX2. No idea why I like low lows so much. Anyone know current draw at the lowest setting? It'd have to run weeks like that. I think the LFX2 on its low goes like a week or something with a AAA.. can't imagine what the ST will do with a 18650.

Oh yeah also anyone know if I can order a OP reflextor somewhere? No idea why I even care as only time I notice is looking at white walls.


----------



## Kremer (Feb 27, 2009)

bexamous said:


> Anyone know current draw at the lowest setting? It'd have to run weeks like that. ...can't imagine what the ST will do with a 18650.



The Jetbeam site says the M will run 200 hours on low, so I suppose about that. It doesn't say if that's with 18650 or 123's though.
I did run mine 8 hours on lowest, the cell measured 4.17V before and after.


----------



## bexamous (Feb 27, 2009)

Well those numbers aren't right... or at least shouldn't be. The claim lowest with non-BOV Jet3's is 2lumens @ 200 hours (well 'over 200 hours') and they make the exact same claim for the BOV versions. Yet from selfbuilts review the non-BOV's lightbox number was 2.2 yet the BOV's was 0.2, 10 times lower. Runtime should be much longer.


----------



## adnj (Feb 27, 2009)

Any chance that we will see new tests of the ST with the broad voltage circuit. 

Now that Doug has stopped his reviews, I gotta ask selfbuilt. Help me selbuilt-kanobe. You are our only hope.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 27, 2009)

How does the ST handle heat? I want to be able to run it on max for extended times while being held in my hand. Is that doable with this light?


----------



## JeffN (Feb 27, 2009)

adnj said:


> Any chance that we will see new tests of the ST with the broad voltage circuit.


 
The ST with the broad voltage circuit functions like the Jet-III M, reviewed by selfbuilt here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211631

I've got both versions of the ST, and the BVC/R2 version, although sharing the same body, is a different critter. It does not have three programmable modes -- only one, plus tightening the head gives full power. It's a nice light, but really not an "upgrade" of the ST -- more a slim version of the Jet-III M.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 27, 2009)

adnj said:


> Any chance that we will see new tests of the ST with the broad voltage circuit.





JeffN said:


> The ST with the broad voltage circuit functions like the Jet-III M, reviewed by selfbuilt here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211631


Agreed, there doesn't seem to be much need to test a broad voltage version of the ST - it should perform identically to the Jet-III M I tested in that link above. (sorry adnj, Mos Eisley spaceport is as far as I can take you ).



bexamous said:


> Yet from selfbuilts review the non-BOV's lightbox number was 2.2 yet the BOV's was 0.2, 10 times lower. Runtime should be much longer.


Yes, the broad-range circuit is capable of incredibly low output - roughly on par with my Novatac 120P (which quotes its minimum as 0.08 lumens). At that level, I would expect typical 18650 or 2xRCR runtimes to be well in excess of 200 hours (assuming reasonable efficiency). Of course, I don't plan to test that. 

A key point to consider is that there is likely to be quite large variability in runtime at these levels among different samples (due to emitter Vf variation). As discussed in my Nitecore Extreme and other reviews, it seems that variability on these continuously-variable PWM lights can be potentially as large as an order of magnitude from one sample to the next, at these very low drive levels. I suspect 200+ hours is just a conservative estimate on their part, keeping it as a lower limit (i.e. your sample could be 200 hours ... or 2000 hours ... etc.).



Phaserburn said:


> How does the ST handle heat? I want to be able to run it on max for extended times while being held in my hand. Is that doable with this light?


Should be doable, as long as you keep it in your hand ... I've used my regular ST for up to 10mins at a stretch, and while it gets quite warm, it is still carry-able. Left unattended though, I would expect it to get uncomfortably hot on max.


----------



## Kremer (Mar 1, 2009)

I just measured my ST-BVC with a 4.0xV resting 18650.

lowest (2lu) was 3ma.
full power was 900ma.

So just for grins dividing that out assuming the current with voltage is constant, and it isn't, but close enough. we get on a 2200mah cell:

2200/3 = 733 HOURS on lowest.
2200/900 = 2.4 hours on high, which isn't too far off from advertised.

This is on my sears craftsman unknown calibration meter.

EDIT: full power wasn't exactly 900, I rounded up from 891 measured.


----------



## JeffN (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work! I'm glad I kept mine -- I just have to have an R2 with a better (whiter) color installed.

I haven't been able to do a decent comparison between the Q5 ST and the ST-BVC -- the weather won't cooperate -- but indoors the ST-BVC still looks a bit brighter, even with the green shade vs. nice white for the Q5 ST. Of course, the SMO reflector in the ST-BVC gives it an advantage over the OP reflector in the Q5 ST. I need to pop the bezels and do a swap for comparison.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 2, 2009)

I am considering the ST with 18650 only circuit and OP reflector. I'm looking for a light with a wider beam, not a super-thrower. I want good medium range use, more like a P3D or NDI beam, with a smooth beam. Is the ST for me?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 2, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> I am considering the ST with 18650 only circuit and OP reflector. I'm looking for a light with a wider beam, not a super-thrower. I want good medium range use, more like a P3D or NDI beam, with a smooth beam. Is the ST for me?


I'd say it is a good medium-range use light with the OP reflector (very smooth beam). But note that the overall spillbeam width is not quite as great as the P3D or NDI.


----------



## adnj (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for weighing in selfbuilt. I am disappointed with the loss of one the adjustable levels. I really wanted a Jetbeam but an 18650 tube on a Ra is a better option for me now.


----------



## JML (Mar 8, 2009)

Received my Broad Voltage version (the second, actually, as the first was very green and pretty dim). Very nice light -- and superb build quality, as noted.

The Olight battery magazine for 2 x CR123A batteries will fit in the JetBeam Jet-III Pro ST BV, as long as the tab for the lanyard is cut off and smoothed. (Same as the Jet-III Military version.)


----------



## bexamous (Mar 20, 2009)

Well one less ST BOV/R2 light in the world...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice! Beamshots?


----------



## JML (Mar 21, 2009)

No OP reflectors are available for the ST (at least right now). I've asked BugOutGear to try and get some. It might help to have more requests.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 21, 2009)

JML said:


> No OP reflectors are available for the ST (at least right now). I've asked BugOutGear to try and get some. It might help to have more requests.


 
Thanks for the info. I've confirmed (while changing to 5A emitters) that the reflectors for the broad voltage and 18650-only versions are not in any way interchageable.


----------



## bexamous (Mar 23, 2009)

Top one is a AA-size Jet1 IBS on high, '225 lumens'.
Bottom is PRO ST w/5A MC-E.


----------



## Kremer (Mar 23, 2009)

wow, that's nice!


----------



## speedster (Apr 11, 2009)

Just received mine today. Great light. Still working on the programming  LOL. Great reviews BTW. I really appreciate all the time and effort someone can put into something they really believe in.

Did anybody else get a torch the whines? What should I do about it??


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 11, 2009)

speedster said:


> Just received mine today. Great light. Still working on the programming  LOL. Great reviews BTW. I really appreciate all the time and effort someone can put into something they really believe in.
> 
> Did anybody else get a torch the whines? What should I do about it??



You can't do anything about it except try different cells. One type may not whine. Or you can do what I did and ship it back, asking for a replacement that doesn't whine.


----------



## JML (Apr 11, 2009)

For what it's worth, I have two Military lights and one ST-BV, and none whine on regular Panasonic CR123A cells at any setting.


----------



## metlarules (Apr 19, 2009)

If this light would come with a Cree Q3-5A and the 18650 only driver it would be almost perfect for me. I have alot of 4/3a,and 4/3af cells I would like to use along with some 18650 cells.


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what the current Jet-III Pro ST specs are? Does the broad voltage model come with an OP or SMO reflector? Are both switch types (forward/reverse) included? What color is the front bezel (stainless or brass)?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just ordered one and according to Bugoutgear you can get either 18650 only or broad voltage. It says reverse clicky, I really hope so. Good question about the reflector all it says is "Aluminum" reflector, hopefully it's OP. I will know in 2 days.

http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/jetiiiprost.html


----------



## windstrings (Jul 29, 2009)

Is the SMO reflector available?.. just trying to get the most throw without getting too big for pocket.

--------------
Edit.. nevermind... I think 5" in too big for my pocket.... 4" is better with the Jet I Pro w/IBS V3 with a tad more lumens but less runtime and has the SMO option..... After all, its not size that matters!... at least thats what I was told! :huh:


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I got my III Pro St in today very impressed its a little thicker than it looks in pictures. Interesting thing though is on the side of the box it says Jet III Pro ST R2.

Not sure if this means it is a R2 instead of a Q5 or means something else.

My only small complaint is their is a chip in the finish on the top of the tailcap about the size of a pen head.

I have seen these kinds of marks before on tailcaps but it's usually on the inside.

I'm not sure if this is caused by the manufacturing process of just a random chip.


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 30, 2009)

Strange. Where did you get yours from? BugOutGear said no R2 and none on the horizon when I asked just a couple days ago...


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep I got it from BOG.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok so I sent an e-mail today to BOG asking about the R2 on the side of the box here is a quote of the e-mail 

"the light you received was the last R2 we had left from a special run of R2ST's"

Well thought that was pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 31, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> Ok so I sent an e-mail today to BOG asking about the R2 on the side of the box here is a quote of the e-mail
> 
> "the light you received was the last R2 we had left from a special run of R2ST's"
> 
> Well thought that was pretty cool anyway.



Ah, so you beat me to it by a day or so :mecry:


----------



## Cheapskate (Aug 6, 2009)

The Ti M has an R2 in it and they are still available.

According to light-reviews.com, they put out 8470 lux in the spot vs 4350 for the ST.


----------



## dubliftment (Aug 7, 2009)

which of the driver circuits is more efficient, i.e. performs better in runtime: 0.7-4.2V input voltage or 2,7-15V? And where in the world could I still get the "old" 0.7-4.2V circuit with 3-Slot-programmable IBS?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with the UI on the Jet-III ST (BVC)? 

Today I received my second Jet III St, the first was a 18650 only version with the R2. The one I got today is the BVC version and I'm having problems with it.

For example if I am in mode A and program to any output level instead of programming mode A it programs mode B. Same for mode B it will program mode C.

Their is also terrible PMW buzzing sound on all outputs except the max output.

Also I didn't expect the rather purple tint. One more thing, is the BVC not a "Pro" model because the label on the light just says Jet-III ST with Broad Voltage Circuit under that. Any suggestions or comments please? I fear I may have to send this one back.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 1, 2009)

That is how the Jet-III Pro ST BVC programs. Mine and all of them I have tested program this way. Mine does not have the buzzing sound, but my 49 year old hearing may not be as good as yours. My tint is a really nice white, white...No purplish hue at all. And last, mine also is labeled Jet-III ST with the words Broad Voltage Circuit underneath.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 1, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> For example if I am in mode A and program to any output level instead of programming mode A it programs mode B. Same for mode B it will program mode C.
> 
> Their is also terrible PMW buzzing sound on all outputs except the max output.
> 
> Also I didn't expect the rather purple tint.


As for the buzzing sound, that is likely inductor whine (it is not related to PWM - current-controlled lights experience it as well). It is highly variable and hard to predict - but if your light has it, you are stuck with it. I've had the occasional light that was quite loud on some settings on some voltage sources.

Of course, it is up to you whether the buzzing and tint is sufficient to warrant a return. As with everything, I suppose it is a question of degree.


----------



## lakefx (Sep 20, 2009)

Placed my order here: http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/jetiiiprost.html and got it in a very short time (last Thrusday). Ordered the 18650 only version but the BVC was the one they sent. Not sure if it was a mistake but I think this one will be a better choice so will keep. On mine all three modes can be programed and I have it set to be low, med, hi (no strobe but its available). This was done from just the clicky and I did not try it from the head. This one came with instructions, product card, lanyard, two O-rings, and a black rubber clicky cap as extras. The light has the reverse clicky installed. Tailcap has that same plastic ring nut inside. I'm useing a non protected Sony 18650 I harvested out of a laptop bat-pac. The light is very white (cool) and the hot spot in my opinion is very tight for a casual pocket light used mainly indoor but probably great for outdoor use. I also tried 2 rechargable cr123 cells and low and med looked to me to be about twice as bright. Hi was also brighter but not by twice that I could tell. Wish this came with the OP reflector. Love the UI on this rig but find myself getting into the programing mode at times by accident but does not take too long to get used to going a little slower with the switch to prevent this. Overall I'm likeing this light a lot and am useing it more and more. I also order a pouch (SNLBP27) and lanyard (SNLLY) from here: http://www.powerledlighting.com/index.html The OEM lanyard is a bit over kill for most use but should be perfect for gloved hands. 

Here's a pic to give you another idea of size. The blue FL is a 2xAA Mini Mag. Lanyard is the aftermarket one mensioned above. 






This next pic shows the pouch. You can see it has 100% valcro overlap and light is a snug fit inside. Sides are elastic and opening at bottom is small enough to not loose the light. It can come out through this opening but I had to pry it over very hard. Pouch is very high quality for just four bucks.





This gives you an idea of what it looks like from the front and also how big the belt opening is.





Last pic shows SMO reflector, SS bezel, and notice the pouch is padded. Stitching is outsyanding for the price!


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Deleted*

Reposted in LED forum


----------



## DuncanHynes (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello JetBeam III Pro users, could anyone tell me if you can remove the glass lens and what size would it be? I like to have LDF lens for an option if I were to get this light before it's hard to find like the MK II IBS! Thanks!


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 2, 2009)

The lens is right behind the removable bezel.

Don't have my mic's here at home, can't measure exact size.

Need more off-center spill while you throw? More output? Try an XP-G.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul, good to know I could get to lens easy if needed...guess I'll get measurements when mine comes :naughty:


----------



## Techeon (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I'm a Fenix fan but I just ordered this light (my first Jetbeam) from Light Junction (R2 with BVC). I'm very excited about a P3D'ish (one my all time fav EDC's) light that can use the new Ultrafire 18650 3000 mAh cells. If the new cells don't work I'll use the 2400 mAh's. Has anyone tried these new cells? Know if they will fit?


----------



## NewTech (Dec 14, 2009)

Techeon said:


> Well I'm a Fenix fan but I just ordered this light (my first Jetbeam) from Light Junction (R2 with BVC). I'm very excited about a P3D'ish (one my all time fav EDC's) light that can use the new Ultrafire 18650 3000 mAh cells. If the new cells don't work I'll use the 2400 mAh's. Has anyone tried these new cells? Know if they will fit?




New Ultrafire 18650 3000 mAh cells fits perfect in my Jetbeam III M R2, Fenix TK-11 R2 and Jetbeam RRT-2.


----------



## Techeon (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you very much, was a little concerned. It is really amazing that a pocket light can use such an outstanding battery. I think the JB III-M warm tint is next on the menu for me if I like the ST.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 15, 2009)

"New Ultrafire 18650 3000 mAh cells" as in you mean the red white black one?

that one, it may outperform its lower mAH counterparts by a consider margin at lower draw rates. But for high draining applications, it doesn't do that well according to some tests that i've seen.

have a look: http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=513&start=0


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 17, 2009)

How snug are the surefire 1" F filters/diffusers on a Jet-III ST?


----------



## mhejl (Dec 17, 2009)

Dobbler said:


> How snug are the surefire 1" F filters/diffusers on a Jet-III ST?



I have two older F04s that just slide right off the Pro ST; not tight enough. Maybe because they've been stretched out over the years on other lights? In fact, I lost one of my F04s because of this.

Anyone tried a newer F0*?


----------



## Techeon (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got my Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC R2 from LightJunction today and can confirm that all 18650 batteries that I have fit including the massive Ultrafire 3000 mAh. The light looks good so far except it shipped with a cracked lens but trying to work with Lightjunction to resolve this. I'd like to add, although it's a little bigger then the Fenix P3D, if feels about the same as an EDC in the pocket which is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 24, 2009)

mhejl said:


> I have two older F04s that just slide right off the Pro ST; not tight enough. Maybe because they've been stretched out over the years on other lights? In fact, I lost one of my F04s because of this.
> 
> Anyone tried a newer F0*?



Are they loose on SureFire lights too?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 31, 2010)

*JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST R2 BVC programming problems*

Hi, 
after having problems in programming my PRO ST R2 BVC




,



, I have made some very careful testing and monitoring and to make the light IBS work as it should do on the R2 BVC, I have to follow some slightly different *(home made)* instructions. 

But Now the flashlight works like it should! Whithout finding myself in the wrong mode or having problems getting out of the programming modes.:thumbsup:

I have launched a new thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259805
And I need some feed back, to find out if yours works like mine.
THANKS


----------



## JML (Feb 3, 2010)

I just realized that the Olight Beam Diffuser for T-series (T10 T15 T20 T25) will fit the Jet-III Pro ST perfectly. Result is a very nice flood pattern.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 11, 2010)

recently i bought the jet lll M in warm tint, and love it.
i caught the warm tint bug, and would like to either get the pro st in warm tint, or buy a lego warm tint quark. 

i just want to ask how the beam is, i would prefer a more floody beam, but knowing jetbeam, their lights favor throw. my jet lll M has a fairly narrow hotspot, was wondering how the jet pro st compares to it. im hopeing its a wider hotspot, with a brighter spill. can anybody comfirm this?


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 11, 2010)

skyfire,

You can check out comparison beamshots of both lights in selfbuilt's review of the Jet III M here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211631

From your beam requirements, your best bet would be to replace the XRE with an XPG.
It will give you a bigger less intense hotspot with more spill.

EDIT: just realized you are after warm tints so disregard the XPG


----------



## skyfire (Feb 12, 2010)

THE_dAY said:


> skyfire,
> 
> You can check out comparison beamshots of both lights in selfbuilt's review of the Jet III M here:
> 
> ...


 

:thumbsup: thanks for the reply!

i just receive an email from BOG asking if they have the warm tint in stock, and they do! and its BVS. i forgot to ask if it comes with smo reflector.:shakehead

now i cant decide whether to buy a neutral white quark head for my quark 123-2 or this jetbeam!:hairpull:

think ill have to sleep on it, since ive had alittle too much whisky:drunk:

ehehe i love those smiliey faces, and always wanted to use this one <----this lil guy is eeevil! LOL


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd personally get the Jetbeam, then you'll have another light.

BTW that smiley guy isn't evil, he's just massaging the horse like they do with the kobe beef cows. If you look closely that horse is fast asleep totally relaxed...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Mar 4, 2010)

adnj said:


> Any chance that we will see new tests of the ST with the broad voltage circuit.
> 
> Now that Doug has stopped his reviews, I gotta ask selfbuilt. Help me selbuilt-kanobe. You are our only hope.


 
Hi done a review of the R2 BVC, :naughty:

check out my Mini Review at https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3298748#post3298748

OR FOR MY FULL REVIEW.

http://www.rolling-thunder.org.uk/review/jetbeamr2bvc.htm


Skyraider59


----------



## Skyraider59 (Mar 4, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> How does the ST handle heat? I want to be able to run it on max for extended times while being held in my hand. Is that doable with this light?


 

Done some runtest on the R2 BVC, I have a table with some recorded heat figures, have a look at 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3298748#post3298748

or for full review 

http://www.rolling-thunder.org.uk/review/jetbeamr2bvc.htm

Hope this help
Skyraider59


----------

